# what power scope for all around use?



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking to for a around scope with so many powers out there I a little confused , 2-7, 3-9, 3.5-10, 4-12 ?and many more.
be mosty deer and antlope with some varmits shoots anywere from 30 yard to 400 yards , I been leaning to the 3.5-10 leupold what do you guys think?//


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that would be a good choice. I have a 3-9x40 and never move it off of 4 or 5. I don't have safe areas where I can shoot past 300 yards so I don't need more.

You should be fine with that choice and brand


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

3-9X40 for sure...


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd say that for 95% of all big game hunting, 3-9 or so is all you need.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd say get a 2.5-8 or 3.5-10. They're better than the the 3x9 only because they're VXIII's and the 3-9 is a VXI or VXII.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

mike landrich said:


> I'd say get a 2.5-8 or 3.5-10. They're better than the the 3x9 only because they're VXIII's and the 3-9 is a VXI or VXII.


I am wonder if I should wait untill the first of the year Leupold has discontinued the VX-III They are sure to have a new like, witch means there will be some deals to be had on the varx lll


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Cant go wrong with Leupold.I've got their 2-7 on my Ruger M77 and their 1-4 on my TC Omega.Here in the Adirondack foot hills the weather has been pretty nasty lately with snow or rain/snow mix.Crystal clear view through the 2-7 much to a 5 pointers dismay last Tuesday evening . :lol:


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

Bernie P. said:


> Cant go wrong with Leupold.I've got their 2-7 on my Ruger M77 and their 1-4 on my TC Omega.Here in the Adirondack foot hills the weather has been pretty nasty lately with snow or rain/snow mix.Crystal clear view through the 2-7 much to a 5 pointers dismay last Tuesday evening . :lol:


Hey a see you from new your to, i live in naples but just come back from the adirondacks yesterday, was up buy harrisville my inlaws live up there.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

go withe a nightforce. there scopes are pricey but tough as nails.

lax


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

No need to wait for the vxIII's to go on sale. Midway has a bunch of them on sale right now. $80-$100 off their normal prices. If I didn't have a ton of xmas shopping left to do I'd be buying one.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

If you are leaning towards the Leoplold VX-III then I'd go with the 3.5X10. If you are looking at other scopes then my preference is a 4-12. I'd rather loose a little at the low end and have a little more at the top. Living in Wyoming a little extra help on a monster elk at 400 yards is always appreciated.


----------



## d_handley00 (Nov 23, 2008)

the 3x9x40mm is the most common scope that people purchase for all around use. but i have grown to like the 4x12 or 4x 16 powers. they are close in the minimum magnification range but have a lot more max magnification.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the help I thinking of going with the var x lll 3.5-10

am wondering if I should get the 40mm or the 50mm I thinking I would have to mount the 50mm to high . I think I will start another post on this . Thanks for all the help


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

ac700wildcat said:


> No need to wait for the vxIII's to go on sale. Midway has a bunch of them on sale right now. $80-$100 off their normal prices. If I didn't have a ton of xmas shopping left to do I'd be buying one.


cabelas Just put theres on sale 75.00 any vxlll


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Mikedgates said:


> Bernie P. said:
> 
> 
> > Cant go wrong with Leupold.I've got their 2-7 on my Ruger M77 and their 1-4 on my TC Omega.Here in the Adirondack foot hills the weather has been pretty nasty lately with snow or rain/snow mix.Crystal clear view through the 2-7 much to a 5 pointers dismay last Tuesday evening . :lol:
> ...


See any bucks?I let a spike and forkhorn slide earlier in the season.Saw another with a HUGE body a couple days before I shot the other guy.Only got a glimpse of his rack but it looked pretty good to.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

Bernie P. said:


> Mikedgates said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie P. said:
> ...


all I seen is does and one small buck , I wish they pas that law where you had to have 3 points on one side, then there would be some around, I would get mor excited to go out.


----------

